

Neighborhoods in Boston, lower life expectancy than Ethiopia and Sudan - StandardFuture
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZH9JPPz2iM

======
StandardFuture
Quote taken from this article as well: [http://time.com/3182726/if-you-want-
to-see-inequality-in-the...](http://time.com/3182726/if-you-want-to-see-
inequality-in-the-u-s-at-its-worst-visit-an-impound-lot/)

This article was discussed on hacker news nearly 3 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8240886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8240886)

